# Konsole ausblenden oder minimieren?



## Dysall (11. Sep 2005)

Nunja der Titel sagt schon alles. Ich hab ein kleines (sehr kleines ich gebs zu) Programm geschrieben, das auch eine eigene "relativ" hübsche oberfläche hat. Das einzige was mir die Optik versaut ist diese (zugegebenermaßen) eher häßliche Konsole im HIntergrund. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die auszublenden, oder wenigstens zu minimieren?

Angenommen ich starte mein Programm, nennen wir es "XX" über eine .bat-Datei um mir das mühsehlige tippen der Pfade zu vereinfachen. Das würde dann so ausehen :

Java XX 


Gibts es entweder :


a.) In meinem Programm (möglichst schon in der Main methode) eine möglichkeit sämtliche andere Fenster zu minimieren, oder die Konsole im speziellen auszublenden?

b.) Irgendeinen Befehl der mir verborgen blieb um die Konsole bereits mithilfe der .bat-Datei zu minimieren 


Natürlich gehts auch ohne aber nachdem ich doch recht stolz auf mein erstes "größeres" programm bin wollte ich das halt so schön wie nur irgend möglich gestalten.

Und ich denke das ist auch für die zukunft eine interessante frage.

Jemand eine Idee?

Für jede Hilfe dankbar : Dysall  :wink:


----------



## Roar (11. Sep 2005)

starte das programm mit javaw.exe


----------



## Dysall (11. Sep 2005)

Das geht zwar auch (hey cool kannt ich gar nciht    ) aber die Konsole im Hinterrund läuft immernoch mit  :cry:


----------



## Beni (11. Sep 2005)

Mach eine JAR-Datei. Dann kannst du die Pfade (den Class-Path) in das Manifest stecken, und die JAR kannst du mit einem Doppelklick starten (ohne Konsole).


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Sep 2005)

Dysall hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das geht zwar auch (hey cool kannt ich gar nciht    ) aber die Konsole im Hinterrund läuft immernoch mit  :cry:


Wenn du dein Programm mit javaw.exe aufrufst, dürfte keine Konsole mehr angezeigt werden. Es sei denn, du startest das Programm mit einer Batchdatei. Dann ist das klar! Mach's so, wie es Beni vorgeschlagen hat.
Dazu kannst du auch in den FAQ-Bereich schauen, dort gibts eine Anleitung und auch ein einfaches Tool.

Edit:
Was auch funktionieren würde, also ein Aufruf deines Programmes mit einer Batchdatei, aber dann ohne Konsole wäre in etwa so was:

```
@echo off
set path=.;C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.5.0_04
@start javaw MeinProgramm
exit
```
Allerdings blinkt die Konsole noch ganz kurz auf, verschwindet dann aber gleich darauf von selbst.


----------



## Dysall (11. Sep 2005)

Oh die hab ich wohl übersehen hab vorher recht lang dort nach ner lösung geschmöckert...


Die Anleitung für das JAR-File kann ich scheints auch gut gebrauchen  :wink:


Edit : Vielen Dank fürs Edit, das Funktionier, das mit den Jar-Files muß ich mir wohl bei nem starken Kaffee noch mal anschauen, früher oder später brauch ich das sicher, aber atm bin ich mit der lösung zufrieden, danke!


----------

